# Itaste VTR



## Gizmo (24/10/13)

This is just super sick!

iTaste VTR is solid variable wattage and voltage vaping device with detailed finish. It features a rotational wheel and a protective skeleton to hold the tank inside. The voltage and wattage can be adjusted with the rotational wheel; the screen displays voltage or wattage and offers intuitive control over settings leading to more accurate performance.

The iTaste VTR fits perfectly with iTaste leather carry pouch!

Features in Brief:
Variable Voltage: 3.0 – 6.0 volts
Variable Wattage: 3.0 – 15.0 W
Short Circuit Protection;
RMS (root mean square);
Reverse Battery Protection Circuit;
Resistive Load Detection (Ohms meter);
ON/OFF battery switch;
LED Battery Power Display;
Low Voltage Warning;
Overtime Vaping Warning (10 second switch cutoff);
Battery safety protection (Vent holes);
High compatibility 510/eGo connector: 
Built-in 3 digit display (Ohms meter, Volts /Watts, Atomizer voltage output)
Replaceable Battery: iTaste VTR supports 18650 batteries (unprotected)​

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/10/13)

Ooooooh I can has??? Pretty please?


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/13)

Yip, this one has been in my crosshair for a while. Would LOVE to own one like this. I like the counter sunken tank idea. The mvp and other box mods looks a bit awkward with the tank staing up like that. This is perfect! And it comes with all the bells and whistles, and snake oil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (24/10/13)

And apparently some extra weight


----------



## ET (24/10/13)

is gizmo buying us all one of those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/10/13)

Ooo i also want bt theb they should have a telescopic drip tip perfect pocket gadget


----------



## TylerD (24/10/13)

Very nice!


----------



## ET (24/10/13)

well the drip tip is changeable


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/10/13)

denizenx said:


> well the drip tip is changeable


 yeah i know but not sure if you get telescopic drip tips if i must remove the driptip to keep in my pocket it will ennd up popping off and getting lost


----------



## iPWN (24/10/13)

Love the look , but it's a rather heft beast 376 grams with the iclear 30s and a battery installed !


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

denizenx said:


> is gizmo buying us all one of those?


 

@Gizmo Yes I think thats a brilliant idea - Christmas presents my baby?


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

Just reviving this old thread for a chuckle

Look at what was posted in the New Product Watch subforum about 5 years ago
Hehe

The comments are cool to read

Those were the days

I think @Rowan Francis continued using this mod for a long time 
But @Rob Fisher complained that it made his shorts fall down when he put it in his pocket.
Lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/9/18)

A whole 15w. Still a nice looking mod though. What happened to iTaste anyway? Havent seen anything from them in a very long time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/18)

Silver said:


> But @Rob Fisher complained that it made his shorts fall down when he put it in his pocket. Lol



OMG that was one HEAVY MOD! I think I used it once and never again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/9/18)

Love the retro look of it! I’d buy one today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/18)

Pixstar said:


> Love the retro look of it! I’d buy one today!



Ya it does look bold and strong @Pixstar 

The interesting thing about this is that I can clearly remember how proud some vapers were to have this device at the time. It was a beast of sorts.


----------

